# Moving to Sydney in May 2016



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi All, I am Rishi from Hyderabad. I recently got my VISA grant and planning to move to Sydney in the month of May not decided on a date though. I am creating this thread so anyone travelling in this period can discuss about plans for Accommodation & Job search. 
Also we can discuss about the things to do once we land there and also things to finish before we start to Sydney.
Thanks in advance and looking forward to folks participation
Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## Pjacques (Oct 21, 2015)

*Also moving in May*

Hi Rishi,
I have the same plan! The idea is to set of to Australia May 24th this year. I'll be taking a serious step by going with my wife and one year old son from day one. I work better under pressure  I believe the additional pressure it adds will help me find a job faster.
I am doing an interview trip in April (one week, Sydney and Melbourne). I am networking with potential employers and recruiters every single day right now, and doing initial interviews via Skype. All face to face interviews will have to be during my scheduled trip. I found that having such a trip in place, booked and confirmed, made it easier to get attention. Before I had this committed I couldn't get a single interview. Now, I have quite a few lined up already.
If I get an offer, that will be the city I move to. If not, I'll have to pick a city with the best current opportunities by mid-April and prepare the move regardless.
The plan for accommodation is to book 3 months in an AirBNB. It allows some time while my furniture is still on the way. It also allows me to prepay accommodation for those months, thereby getting out of the way the single largest expense of living in Australia.

All the best for your move!
Jacques


___________________________________
Electronic Engineer - ANZSCO 233411
IELTS results - 18-Sept-2015 - Superior English (8.0+ in all)
EA applied - 25-Sept-2015 || EA outcome - 30-Oct-2015
EOI (189) - 2-Nov-2015 (80 points) || Invite - 6-Nov-2015
PCC China - 12-Oct-2015 || PCC South Africa - 21-Oct-2015 || Medical Examination - 3-Dec-2015
Visa Lodged - 1-Dec-2015 || Visa grant: 14-Dec-2015


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Pjacques said:


> Hi Rishi,
> I have the same plan! The idea is to set of to Australia May 24th this year. I'll be taking a serious step by going with my wife and one year old son from day one. I work better under pressure  I believe the additional pressure it adds will help me find a job faster.
> I am doing an interview trip in April (one week, Sydney and Melbourne). I am networking with potential employers and recruiters every single day right now, and doing initial interviews via Skype. All face to face interviews will have to be during my scheduled trip. I found that having such a trip in place, booked and confirmed, made it easier to get attention. Before I had this committed I couldn't get a single interview. Now, I have quite a few lined up already.
> If I get an offer, that will be the city I move to. If not, I'll have to pick a city with the best current opportunities by mid-April and prepare the move regardless.
> ...




Hey Jacques, Its a pleasure to get in touch with you here  I have my own sister staying in Sydney and initially i do not have problem with the accommodation but i have to secure a job ASAP once i get there so i can decide on the place to stay etc.,
Can you please share some best practices in terms of networking with Potential recruiters like you mentioned ? I am currently updating my LinkedIn as it is a key source to get in touch with multiple recruiters. Also can you please help me with working on a Resume & cover letter with Australian Standards ? Please share any contacts where i can get in touch for Jobs and also any tips which you feel can help me in this regards. I will look forward to hearing from you soon.
Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## Pjacques (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi Rishi,
Nice one on the family accommodation! That really helps. You'll get a lot of pressure of you just by having that safety net. No such luck on our side though, so will have to absorb the high cost of accommodation for this period.
I've sent you a PM with my LinkedIn profile address. Hope you can find something useful on there.
Other than that, I'll give the same advice I've read, and helped me so far (I don't have a job yet, so take it with a pinch of salt  )
1) Resume should focus on achievement and not on responsibilities.
2) Cover letter should be more familiar, friendly and conversational than we think it should.
3) Follow up on every call and email.
4) When talking to employers and recruiters, ask how they are doing, make a joke, be friendly. It goes a long way.
5) Be very focused on your career search. Don't try doing something new. Rather focus on 3 great fit positions than submitting for 200 jobs.
6) Sign up for a LinkedIn premium account. It's worth it for the InMail's alone. Find hiring managers directly. (e.g. business unit managers of similar companies that you work for now. Very likely your current employer's biggest competitors. Send an InMail saying you're moving and you'd like to meet. I had about a 35% hit rate on those. All my hits turned into serious opportunities. Most simply ignored me though and that's ok.
7) Call the big recruiters. Hays, Michael Page etc. Find out who the guys is specializing in your industry. Call him directly. If not available, try again and again. Build a relationship. Set up a face to face meeting for the week you arrive and keep the contact going.

So to conclude. Focus on achievement. Focus on the interpersonal (smile, be friendly). Focus on your strengths (don't attempt a career change while moving to another country).

If anyone has anything else to add, it will be great to share!

Jacques


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

Pjacques said:


> Hi Rishi,
> I have the same plan! The idea is to set of to Australia May 24th this year. I'll be taking a serious step by going with my wife and one year old son from day one. I work better under pressure  I believe the additional pressure it adds will help me find a job faster.
> I am doing an interview trip in April (one week, Sydney and Melbourne). I am networking with potential employers and recruiters every single day right now, and doing initial interviews via Skype. All face to face interviews will have to be during my scheduled trip. I found that having such a trip in place, booked and confirmed, made it easier to get attention. Before I had this committed I couldn't get a single interview. Now, I have quite a few lined up already.
> If I get an offer, that will be the city I move to. If not, I'll have to pick a city with the best current opportunities by mid-April and prepare the move regardless.
> ...


Hi Jacques,

I had heard that recruiters do not entertain you until you are physically present in Australia. It's nice to hear from you that you are getting responses for job applications even when outside of Australia.
I have few questions if you could help me understand them:
1. Which phone number you have been giving everywhere for contact?
2. Do you give the move dates everywhere like in resume and during calls to recruiters?
3. Do you include address from Australia as well in resume or do recruiters ask for that?
4. If the initial round of skype interview is cleared , how much time/days do they wait/provide for the second round of face to face interview? (in case you faced/heard this) 

Also , please PM me your linked-in profile link as well.
I am currently working as QA Engineer in USA and would be starting the job search soon for sydney.


----------



## Pjacques (Oct 21, 2015)

baluchahal said:


> Hi Jacques,
> 
> I had heard that recruiters do not entertain you until you are physically present in Australia. It's nice to hear from you that you are getting responses for job applications even when outside of Australia.
> I have few questions if you could help me understand them:
> ...


Hi Baluchalal,
I heard the same thing. And yes, it is tough. I'm trying to cheat the system and hope to have some luck. So far, all I have is a bit of interest, but no offer on the table yet.

To answer your questions:
1. I give my local phone number (currently in China), but always offer to make the call to them. I never ask for a call back, I absorb the costs. The plan is to buy a local sim card on my interview trip in April and switch, but so far, it was my international number.
2. I do give my move dates yes. I also give the the dates of my scheduled interview trip, saying 'I will be in Sydney/Melbourne on ? April for face to face meetings'. I usually provide those on the last sentence of my cover letter.
3. I don't include my address in my resume at all, had no trouble yet. I do however state my situation in that same last paragraph of my cover letter. 'I am a South Africa citizen, currently on an expatriate assignment in China. I was recently granted permanent residency in Australia and will move on to Sydney/Melbourne on ?? May'.
4. My first Skype interview is scheduled for tomorrow, so I'll check back in with results. I do however expect a quick response, as I have been cultivating this relationship since November last year. My hope is that this opens the door for the face to face meeting I'm trying to win for my April trip.

So yeah, I do believe landing an offer offshore is very hard. I also do not have my heart set on achieving this. What I am doing right now, is to practice (resume, cover letter, phone interviews, etc), to fine-tune my materials and approach, and to build my network. I hope to reduce the time of landing an offer from 3-6 months down to 1-2 months. Many others on the forums report that the first 2 months are spent trying to figure out how to play this game and getting comfortable with your search. I aim to get rid of that 2 months before I fly.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Pjacques said:


> Hi Baluchalal,
> I heard the same thing. And yes, it is tough. I'm trying to cheat the system and hope to have some luck. So far, all I have is a bit of interest, but no offer on the table yet.
> 
> To answer your questions:
> ...


Hi Jacques, You can try an option of buying a Australian local Skype number. 
Thanks,
Rishi Dhanpal


----------



## Pjacques (Oct 21, 2015)

rishishabby said:


> Hi Jacques, You can try an option of buying a Australian local Skype number.
> Thanks,
> Rishi Dhanpal


I did consider this but decided against it. In China, Skype is blocked, so can only get access from home on VPN. My time at home typically falls outside Australian business hours, so I'll miss any incoming calls and will have to rely on voicemail. Agree it is a good solution for most though... Especially if you have a good mobile network and can receive Skype calls on your mobile.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Excellent, valuable, strategic tips 



Pjacques said:


> Hi Rishi,
> Nice one on the family accommodation! That really helps. You'll get a lot of pressure of you just by having that safety net. No such luck on our side though, so will have to absorb the high cost of accommodation for this period.
> I've sent you a PM with my LinkedIn profile address. Hope you can find something useful on there.
> Other than that, I'll give the same advice I've read, and helped me so far (I don't have a job yet, so take it with a pinch of salt  )
> ...


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Guys, please participate in this discussion if anyone's planning to Move to Sydney in May,16. The discussion will help you build network and friends. I am sure people will have lot of questions in terms of accommodation, flight tickets information, Job market and so on.. so lets utilize the thread to share information which will be useful to everyone moving to Syndey, you never know we may end up meeting together if we form any groups.
Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

rishishabby said:


> Guys, please participate in this discussion if anyone's planning to Move to Sydney in May,16. The discussion will help you build network and friends. I am sure people will have lot of questions in terms of accommodation, flight tickets information, Job market and so on.. so lets utilize the thread to share information which will be useful to everyone moving to Syndey, you never know we may end up meeting together if we form any groups.
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Hi Rishi,

I lodged visa and will be moving to Sydney this year.

Waiting for golden mail :juggle:


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Nayan Patel said:


> Hi Rishi,
> 
> I lodged visa and will be moving to Sydney this year.
> 
> Waiting for golden mail :juggle:


Hey Nayan, Thanks for the post. Please share your timeline.

Wish you good luck!

Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## a.smita (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello All,

I'm not sure on dates and city, however definitely planning to move in 2016. Currently applied for SC 189 under Software Engineer code and waiting for grant.

Subscribing to this thread.

Regards,
Smita


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi,

I applied for NSW on 22.02.2016. Medicals pending. Occupation is safety inspector


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

a.smita said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm not sure on dates and city, however definitely planning to move in 2016. Currently applied for SC 189 under Software Engineer code and waiting for grant.
> 
> ...


Thanks for subscribing smita.. You will get the grant by end of this month since you had the CO contact on 9th. I wish you all the best 
Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Nayan Patel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for NSW on 22.02.2016. Medicals pending. Occupation is safety inspector


Did you had the CO contact?


----------



## a.smita (Jul 4, 2015)

rishishabby said:


> Thanks for subscribing smita.. You will get the grant by end of this month since you had the CO contact on 9th. I wish you all the best
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Thanks Rishi

I just hope so. How about you? Booked your tickets? Any luck with searching job from India? 

Regards,
Smita


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

rishishabby said:


> Did you had the CO contact?


No Smita

My medicals & PCC are pending


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

a.smita said:


> Thanks Rishi
> 
> I just hope so. How about you? Booked your tickets? Any luck with searching job from India?
> 
> ...


Hey Smita, I got my grant on 2nd of March and it was a Direct Grant. I will book my tickets in couple of days from now and saw good deals on Makemytrip. At job thing, couple of days back i went to my manager to tell my decision about resigning but i ended up with a good news for extended offer from the same company which i am working from. Yet to discuss on the commercials though. 
Thanks,
Rishi Dhanpal


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Nayan Patel said:


> No Smita
> 
> My medicals & PCC are pending


Hey Nayan, I am Rishi! and my friends call me Rish!  (Just kidding)
Try to upload Medicals and PCC before the CO Contact to be eligible for Direct Grant 
Wish you good luck.
Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## a.smita (Jul 4, 2015)

rishishabby said:


> Hey Smita, I got my grant on 2nd of March and it was a Direct Grant. I will book my tickets in couple of days from now and saw good deals on Makemytrip. At job thing, couple of days back i went to my manager to tell my decision about resigning but i ended up with a good news for extended offer from the same company which i am working from. Yet to discuss on the commercials though.
> Thanks,
> Rishi Dhanpal



Hi Rishi
Thats a great news.. on grant as well as job front..Congratulations..!! Hope everything works out in your favor.

Cheers
Smita


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

rishishabby said:


> Hey Nayan, I am Rishi! and my friends call me Rish!  (Just kidding)
> Try to upload Medicals and PCC before the CO Contact to be eligible for Direct Grant
> Wish you good luck.
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Sure mate, am waiting for text to collect my PCC and will get my medicals on same date


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

a.smita said:


> Hi Rishi
> Thats a great news.. on grant as well as job front..Congratulations..!! Hope everything works out in your favor.
> 
> Cheers
> Smita


Thanks so much Smita 
Regards,
Rishi


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Nayan Patel said:


> Sure mate, am waiting for text to collect my PCC and will get my medicals on same date


Great!


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*Quick*



rishishabby said:


> Hi All, I am Rishi from Hyderabad. I recently got my VISA grant and planning to move to Sydney in the month of May not decided on a date though. I am creating this thread so anyone travelling in this period can discuss about plans for Accommodation & Job search.
> Also we can discuss about the things to do once we land there and also things to finish before we start to Sydney.
> Thanks in advance and looking forward to folks participation
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Hi Rishi,

I have submitted my EOI on 11 March 2016 under SC 189, any ideas how long will it take for Visa grant? By your time lines, I see it is very quick.. I have 70 points to my profile in EOI. Inputs are highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

kvsnrss said:


> Hi Rishi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 11 March 2016 under SC 189, any ideas how long will it take for Visa grant? By your time lines, I see it is very quick.. I have 70 points to my profile in EOI. Inputs are highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


You will get ur invite in the very first draw from now.

70 pointers have always got the invite immediately from the day they have filled.


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*Visa Processing time*



kawal_547 said:


> You will get ur invite in the very first draw from now.
> 
> 70 pointers have always got the invite immediately from the day they have filled.


Hi Kawal,

Thanks for your reply...I was wondering how long will Visa grant take..as I see the time frame from Rishi is very small. Any ideas on the visa grant time lines?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kvsnrss said:


> Hi Kawal, Thanks for your reply...I was wondering how long will Visa grant take..as I see the time frame from Rishi is very small. Any ideas on the visa grant time lines? Thanks


Check the tracker mate!)


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

kvsnrss said:


> Hi Kawal,
> 
> Thanks for your reply...I was wondering how long will Visa grant take..as I see the time frame from Rishi is very small. Any ideas on the visa grant time lines?
> 
> Thanks


Bro first let the invite come

Then file ur visa fee....n pcc...meds.


Road is long...but are on it...and keep walking.

Cheers.

Hope u get to ur station on a non-stop train


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*Thank You*



kawal_547 said:


> Bro first let the invite come
> 
> Then file ur visa fee....n pcc...meds.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your wishes and inputs


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

kvsnrss said:


> Thank you for your wishes and inputs


Hey Kvsnrss, I understand how you feel but what Kawal said is absolutely correct.. you just have to wait till you get invitation and then the actual wait starts.. I was lucky enough to get the grant soon as i had submitted all the required documents before the CO got assigned and received DG. So I wish you all the best for your process and do let me know if you have any questions. Would be happy to help 
Between what is your ANZ code ? 
Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

*Lucky !!*



rishishabby said:


> Hey Smita, I got my grant on 2nd of March and it was a Direct Grant. I will book my tickets in couple of days from now and saw good deals on Makemytrip. At job thing, couple of days back i went to my manager to tell my decision about resigning but i ended up with a good news for extended offer from the same company which i am working from. Yet to discuss on the commercials though.
> Thanks,
> Rishi Dhanpal



Thats very good news rishi.. 
You are a lucky guy..

I sent you an invite on Linkedin 10-15 days back. let me know if you got it.
I would be starting my search for jobs soon from USA in another 2-3 weeks. currently waiting on the stupid FBI Police clearance which takes around 4 months.


----------



## Pjacques (Oct 21, 2015)

*An update*

Hey guys,
Quick update from my side. I just had my second round Skype based interview. Turns out to be a company in Melbourne. I had more opportunities in Sydney when this process started, so seems I joined the wrong group 
Some experience shared for others hopeful to go this route:
- Companies are actually quite open to Skype interviews. It is not confirmed yet, but it looks like this *might* end in a offer without meeting face to face.
- This position is a great fit for my experience. If you're the right candidate, they will accommodate you. It is the marginal positions where you may or may not be a good fit, but they'd like to meet you in person to confirm, that I expect will require you to be on shore.
- The fact that I had a move date already confirmed made a huge difference. I don't think the response would be the same if my move was uncertain.
- Another interesting note. A friend of mine, another South African guy, is making the move from Perth to Melbourne. He landed a job quickly, but guess what. He did the whole process via Skype! I was blown away by this. It gave me the impression this is not that uncommon.

Good luck everyone!
I'll check in again if I have any new progress or lessons learned.
Pjacques


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*Thanks Rishi*



rishishabby said:


> Hey Kvsnrss, I understand how you feel but what Kawal said is absolutely correct.. you just have to wait till you get invitation and then the actual wait starts.. I was lucky enough to get the grant soon as i had submitted all the required documents before the CO got assigned and received DG. So I wish you all the best for your process and do let me know if you have any questions. Would be happy to help
> Between what is your ANZ code ?
> Thanks,
> Rishi


I am a network engineer, hence applying for network and system engineer

Thanks


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Guys! Finally decided on a date and booked my tickets for 5th of May.. Cathey Pacific airlines from Hyderabad to Sydney.. Do let me know if anyone's travelling at this time so we can meet. Decided to stay at Ashfield, Sydney
Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## Dr.Dre (Mar 21, 2016)

rishishabby said:


> Hi Guys! Finally decided on a date and booked my tickets for 5th of May.. Cathey Pacific airlines from Hyderabad to Sydney.. Do let me know if anyone's travelling at this time so we can meet. Decided to stay at Ashfield, Sydney
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Best of luck


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you so much Dr Dre


----------



## go2aus (Jan 22, 2016)

*Finally moving to Aus with PR*

Hi guys,

I recently got my PR grant. Planning to move to Sydney with my wife & kid soon. Date not yet decided.

Does anyone have any accommodation agent contacts?


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Try Airbnb for the best deals!


----------



## gv_pradeep (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Rishi!

I'm planning to move to Sydney in the week of May 25th 2016 from Bangalore. I'll be moving along with my wife and 3 year old. Do you mind sharing the details of the flight fare and how you finalized on Cathay? If I was traveling alone, Would probably just choose the cheapest flight which I believe is AirAsia  Currently also taking into consideration various other considerations of flight comfort, stopover time etc...

Do you also have some sort of a checklist before moving to Australia? I'm planning to put together one and we can share our thoughts.


----------



## gv_pradeep (Mar 20, 2016)

Pjacques said:


> Hey guys,
> Quick update from my side. I just had my second round Skype based interview. Turns out to be a company in Melbourne. I had more opportunities in Sydney when this process started, so seems I joined the wrong group
> Some experience shared for others hopeful to go this route:
> - Companies are actually quite open to Skype interviews. It is not confirmed yet, but it looks like this *might* end in a offer without meeting face to face.
> ...


Love the spirit and the focused approach mate. All the very best!


----------



## Gaurav Vas (Nov 16, 2013)

Me too planning to move to Sydney from Delhi in the first week on May. Best of luck guys and girls ! Hope we all get jobs we all need.


----------



## del_san (Apr 11, 2016)

rishishabby said:


> Guys, please participate in this discussion if anyone's planning to Move to Sydney in May,16. The discussion will help you build network and friends. I am sure people will have lot of questions in terms of accommodation, flight tickets information, Job market and so on.. so lets utilize the thread to share information which will be useful to everyone moving to Syndey, you never know we may end up meeting together if we form any groups.
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Hi Rishi,
I am also planning to move to sydney in may 16. I will be landing on 26th may. I am confused which area i should consider for my initial startup coz I am moving with my family.Also really worried for the job search. Under which occupation u have applied? I had applied under construction project manager. Are u going alone or with family? Please provide your contact details or mail id so that we can plan something for the coming month...your reply shall be a great help to me...

Thanks,
SR


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

del_san said:


> Hi Rishi,
> I am also planning to move to sydney in may 16. I will be landing on 26th may. I am confused which area i should consider for my initial startup coz I am moving with my family.Also really worried for the job search. Under which occupation u have applied? I had applied under construction project manager. Are u going alone or with family? Please provide your contact details or mail id so that we can plan something for the coming month...your reply shall be a great help to me...
> 
> Thanks,
> SR



Hello Guys,

I would also be making a big move and would Land Sydney on 2nd July 2016. Along with my family. I am also quite worried as to where to stay. Lets hope for best and wait to see how the thing would unfolds.
Thanks


----------



## del_san (Apr 11, 2016)

gv_pradeep said:


> Hi Rishi!
> 
> I'm planning to move to Sydney in the week of May 25th 2016 from Bangalore. I'll be moving along with my wife and 3 year old. Do you mind sharing the details of the flight fare and how you finalized on Cathay? If I was traveling alone, Would probably just choose the cheapest flight which I believe is AirAsia  Currently also taking into consideration various other considerations of flight comfort, stopover time etc...
> 
> Do you also have some sort of a checklist before moving to Australia? I'm planning to put together one and we can share our thoughts.


Hi gv_pradeep,
I m from delhi and i have booked jet airways of 25th may 16 for sydney. Have u fixed ur date? please share ur plan. i am also moving along with my wife and a small daughter. Have u started ur job search? For which occupation u have applied? Please share ur mail ID or linkedin contact so that we can discuss further.

Thanks,
SR


----------



## gv_pradeep (Mar 20, 2016)

del_san said:


> Hi gv_pradeep,
> I m from delhi and i have booked jet airways of 25th may 16 for sydney. Have u fixed ur date? please share ur plan. i am also moving along with my wife and a small daughter. Have u started ur job search? For which occupation u have applied? Please share ur mail ID or linkedin contact so that we can discuss further.
> 
> Thanks,
> SR


Hi SR,

Sure. Is there a way to PM the details to you. New to the site and still figuring a way to send a private message to you with the details!

- Pradeep


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

hi guys. I am waiting for my grant for 190 visa NSW SS.. So most likely I will land in Sydney and job searching before I go there. 

Jacques success is quite inspiring and more tips in applying for jobs would be great. Following this thread and hopefully getting a visa soon..


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

gv_pradeep said:


> Hi SR,
> 
> Sure. Is there a way to PM the details to you. New to the site and still figuring a way to send a private message to you with the details!
> 
> - Pradeep


Private messaging is allowed, only after few numbers of post by the member. 

If your account is new you need to increase your post to open private messaging


----------



## Pjacques (Oct 21, 2015)

alexamarie17 said:


> hi guys. I am waiting for my grant for 190 visa NSW SS.. So most likely I will land in Sydney and job searching before I go there.
> 
> Jacques success is quite inspiring and more tips in applying for jobs would be great. Following this thread and hopefully getting a visa soon..


Hey Guys,
Just an update since my last post. So I got the offer. It was quite decent and I accepted. I do see myself as very lucky to have secured a job offshore.
Anyway, our flights are booked. I'm leaving with my wife and 1 year old son immediately. Our furniture that was in storage in South Africa has been packed and is on the way to Melbourne. My furniture I accumulated in China the last few years will ship after two weeks. It really is all systems go!
We booked an Airbnb for the first 7 weeks and hope it will be enough. I'm leaving one week from arrival to starting work to conclude all my paperwork (drivers license, bank account, medicare etc). I hope to have all documents in hand in a few weeks to allow us to start searching for our own apartment.
Best of luck to everyone!

Jacques


----------



## swatIND (Oct 26, 2015)

*Moving ot sydney on May 12*

Hi,

I am moving to sydney on May 12th through srilankan airlines. Didnt start my job search yet. How hard is to secure a job in software testing. i ahve close of 8 years of testing exp in manual only. I am planning to learn performance testing and try jobs in performance testing. Is this a good move. Can i secure a job in perf testing iwth 8 yrs of exp??

Appreciate ur inputs.

Thanks,
SwatIND


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

swatIND said:


> Hi, I am moving to sydney on May 12th through srilankan airlines. Didnt start my job search yet. How hard is to secure a job in software testing. i ahve close of 8 years of testing exp in manual only. I am planning to learn performance testing and try jobs in performance testing. Is this a good move. Can i secure a job in perf testing iwth 8 yrs of exp?? Appreciate ur inputs. Thanks, SwatIND


I pmed you


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I got my grant on 19th March 2016. I am in south africa right now.
I have 9 years of experience in automation testing.
How much time is needed to find a job in this skill ( when tried from offshore or onshore)?
What is the best time to move to australia ? My IED is 18th Feb 2017.
Which city will be having more number of jobs for software automation testing?
Please guide me.
Please message me if your skill match with my skill
Thank you


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Learn said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my grant on 19th March 2016. I am in south africa right now.
> I have 9 years of experience in automation testing.
> ...


 One more thing , I would like to move to australia with my family(wife and 2 year old daughter). How much difficult it would be to move with family and you are still searching a job in australia?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Learn said:


> One more thing , I would like to move to australia with my family(wife and 2 year old daughter). How much difficult it would be to move with family and you are still searching a job in australia?


Its not easy.. But i am doing it in 2 weeks, family of four )))


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Its not easy.. But i am doing it in 2 weeks, family of four )))


please explain more andreyx108b.


----------



## anshulmadan (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere alone for 1.5 months in July end to Sydney / Melbourne (still not finalized). Will book tickets shortly once I get my NOC from office. Anyone else who is an IT professional who is travelling alone to any of these states in July end ? We can share some info together?

Anshul


----------



## Abhinav002 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I will be moving to Sydney at end of this year, having 7 years of exp in manual and automation testing. Currently working in Mobile banking domain. What are chances to getting a job and is there any mobile automation tool in demand.

Will fly from New Delhi. 

:fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## anshulmadan (Dec 13, 2015)

Abhinav002 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I will be moving to Sydney at end of this year, having 7 years of exp in manual and automation testing. Currently working in Mobile banking domain. What are chances to getting a job and is there any mobile automation tool in demand.
> 
> ...


Have you booked your tickets? Any specific reasons for flying in Dec 2016? 

Anshul


----------



## Pjacques (Oct 21, 2015)

Learn said:


> One more thing , I would like to move to australia with my family(wife and 2 year old daughter). How much difficult it would be to move with family and you are still searching a job in australia?


I'm flying to Melbourne in a little more than 3 weeks. I'm taking my wife and my 18 month old son with from day one.
It definitely adds a lot of pressure. For instance, I could easily live in a backpackers and live from cheap food by myself. No chance of doing that once there is a baby involved... It is just easier to keep the costs low if you go alone and get set up before the family joins you. With the family you need 'nicer' accommodation, 'real' food (you know, what grown ups need to feed their families, not living like a student), which increases your settling in expenses.
We made the decision that we will go together even before I found a job. I couldn't imagine not seeing my family for a month or two. I've been away from them once on a 3 week business trip and promised never to do it again.
If you have enough savings to support your family, go for it! In my case the extra pressure was worth it. I actually think the extra pressure helped me secure my job


----------



## Abhinav002 (Jan 28, 2016)

No i have not booked any flights and dates are tentative!! Figuring out what is the correct time to reach there


----------



## Chandu_v (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I am Chandu, i'll be moving to Sydney by end of May or early June 2016 from India, I've family of 2 - me and my wife.

I am looking for a job within IT field - preferably as IT Business Analyst.

See you in Sydney.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Pjacques said:


> Hi Rishi,
> I have the same plan! The idea is to set of to Australia May 24th this year. I'll be taking a serious step by going with my wife and one year old son from day one. I work better under pressure  I believe the additional pressure it adds will help me find a job faster.
> I am doing an interview trip in April (one week, Sydney and Melbourne). I am networking with potential employers and recruiters every single day right now, and doing initial interviews via Skype. All face to face interviews will have to be during my scheduled trip. I found that having such a trip in place, booked and confirmed, made it easier to get attention. Before I had this committed I couldn't get a single interview. Now, I have quite a few lined up already.
> If I get an offer, that will be the city I move to. If not, I'll have to pick a city with the best current opportunities by mid-April and prepare the move regardless.
> ...


hey jaques..any update on job front?


----------



## Pjacques (Oct 21, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> hey jaques..any update on job front?


Hi RPG.
I got a job in Melbourne and will start on 30 May. My flight is this Saturday so very excited! I've given myself one week to get through all the arrival paperwork before I start.


----------



## harishmekwana (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello, 
I would also be reaching Sydney on 3rd August 2016. At the moment I am searching for a job in the field of IT.

Software Engineer
261313
SN 190
Visa Lodged Date 06/09/2015
Medical Uploaded Date : 18/10/2015
Bahrain Police Clearance Certificate uploaded : 16/09/2015
First CO Contact: 17/11/2015 : Asked for Form 80,1221 for myself and the whole family
submitted same day
Second CO Contact: 07/01/2016: Asked for Pakistan Police Clearance Certificate, Payslips for the last 8 years , Employment Contracts and Group Insurance Cards Given a Deadline of 28 Days
Submitted all these docs by 20/01/2016 till then I am waiting. 
Grant::31/03/2016
Arrival in Sydney : 03/08/2016 lane:lane:lane:
IED: 18/10/2016 lane:lane:lane:


----------



## sudi80 (May 18, 2016)

I will be flying from Kolkata, dates not finalized...

When is the right time to reach there?
Can anyone suggest me to get cheap and good accommodation? I will be travelling alone first, wife and kid will join later..


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

Pjacques said:


> Hi RPG. I got a job in Melbourne and will start on 30 May. My flight is this Saturday so very excited! I've given myself one week to get through all the arrival paperwork before I start.


 Hello Jacques! Congratulations for getting a job. How you get this job? And by what mode you had your interview? I am also searching job in Sydney from my home location.


----------



## anshulmadan (Dec 13, 2015)

Chandu_v said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am Chandu, i'll be moving to Sydney by end of May or early June 2016 from India, I've family of 2 - me and my wife.
> 
> ...


Hi Chandu,
I am also flying to Sydney on 11th July from Delhi. I am also looking for Jobs there as a business analyst. Do you have any contacts for expats in Australia who have secured jobs in IT business analyst? Which place are you looking to stay as CBD area is too costly to stay but all the recruiters are present there. 

Can anyone give the costs involved for stay and food in sydney and the preferred area to stay wherein you can get an affordable stay?

Anshul


----------



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I got my grant (Me, Mywife, 2 kids - 4 & 7 yrs old) early this week and now I am making plans to enter Australia.

At the moment I am not planning to move permanently.. however I am keen to make the first entry..
Can some one pls answer the following doubts.. I am planning to make first entry on Jun 23 rd from Hyderabad.. I am Network professional with over 16 yrs of experience..

1) Which is the best city to choose to make the first entry ? Syd ? Mel ? Perth ? or any other ? If so .. why ?
2) Whats an ideal number of days to stay in the first entry for fulfiling the basic needs.. (bank act / consultants meet/ locality lookup / basic to know abt in and out of the city ?
3) Other than grant letters do I need to carry anything else ?
4) How to update in the resume that we are the PR candidates ? is there any unique number or identity to put in the cv ? if so where can I find the same ? or is that that we need to apply after the first arrival ?
5) Suggest me good localities - indian communities in cities like Syd or Mel ? So that I can have a look at these areas during my first visit ..
6) How to open a bank account ? do we need to provide the local address ? which is the best local bank in Australia which has max benefits for money transfers, online payments, credit cards etc., ?
7) I would like to see if possible few schools .. especially for my kids who are 4 (CBSE PREP) & 7 yrs (CBSE Grade 2) old ? Let me know if anyone has any idea about the schools names that can be useful for our CBSE students to transition to Australian education..
8) I have plans to stay for 3 - 4 days in AUS .. Hope I would cover all this pretty much. Do u think these days are sufficient to do ?
9) Pls suggest good economical hotel either in Syd or Mel for me and my family so that I can book the same.. or let me know which areas i need to look for hotel.. especially closer to the everything that i am looking for..
10) Slighlty Out of the subject question.. From Aus after the first entry is done, I am planning to travel to New Zealand with family.. Do I need to apply for visa being Indian passport holder ? or With Aus PR status, I can travel freely to New Zealand ? Pls confirm..

Lastly, is there any whatsup group supporting Indian expats in AUS ?if so pls let me know how can i get added to it..

cheers,


----------



## Chandu_v (Jun 7, 2015)

anshulmadan said:


> Hi Chandu,
> I am also flying to Sydney on 11th July from Delhi. I am also looking for Jobs there as a business analyst. Do you have any contacts for expats in Australia who have secured jobs in IT business analyst? Which place are you looking to stay as CBD area is too costly to stay but all the recruiters are present there.
> 
> Can anyone give the costs involved for stay and food in sydney and the preferred area to stay wherein you can get an affordable stay?
> ...


Hi Anshul,

I have not started my job search yet, Have to get it going, but bogged down y some personal stuff.

I have to do some research too on place for staying too. I will give you some pointers as soon as I get some.

Regards,
Chandu


----------



## anshulmadan (Dec 13, 2015)

Chandu_v said:


> Hi Anshul,
> 
> I have not started my job search yet, Have to get it going, but bogged down y some personal stuff.
> 
> ...


Even I am starting now on the job and accommodation part. I am looking for a shared place near CBD Area in Sydney. Have booked my ticket though! I will be working on my resume and cover letter for the upcoming weeks. Will keep u posted for any update. 

Regards
Anshul


----------



## sydney80 (Sep 4, 2016)

anshulmadan said:


> Even I am starting now on the job and accommodation part. I am looking for a shared place near CBD Area in Sydney. Have booked my ticket though! I will be working on my resume and cover letter for the upcoming weeks. Will keep u posted for any update.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


Hello Ansul,

when are you planning to move to Sydney? I am planning to move there in Jan 2017, I am also looking for a shared accomodation..

Thanks


----------

